# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #268 The Wise do at once what the Fool does at last.

## Admin

Aphorism #268 The Wise do at once what the Fool does at last.

Both do the same thing; the only difference lies in the time they do it: the one at the right time, the other at the wrong. Who starts out with his mind topsyturvy will so continue till the end. He catches by the foot what he ought to knock on the head, he turns right into left, and in all his acts is but a child. There is only one way to get him in the right way, and that is to force him to do what he might have done of his own accord. The wise man, on the other hand, sees at once what must be done sooner or later, so he does it willingly and gains honour thereby,

More...

----------

